# Problems



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Seem to be a bit plagued with problems at the moment:

The Eberspascher D2 heater has stopped working. I have booked an appointment at the Agent in Telford for tomorrow morning so hopefully it will get sorted. Started it up at the weekend in Wales and after the fan started it cut out within seconds and then nothing. 

The electric step isn’t working, discussed on another thread. I have tried to solve the problem myself but to no avail, it’s beyond my capabilities! Suspect it’s electrical ‘cos I can’t detect live at the manual switch. Have checked every fuse I can find but all ok. Maybe it’s a relay. The Eberspascher agent will also have a look at this. Fingers crossed.

While looking at these problems today I noticed that when I check the engine battery at the zig unit the needle goes up but then falls back to zero. It always used to sit on a reading the same way that the leisure battery did, and still does. Haven’t a clue what that is all about.

Wish me luck for tomorrow, will let you know if I’ve still got a full complement of arms and legs tomorrow evening.


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi

the agent would'nt happen to be CPC Autoelectrics by any chance?


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Yes it is, any views on them?


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

We had a problem with a Eberspascher D2,a couple of weeks ago

Rather than bore you with the story, they have two guys who deal
with the Eberspascher side of things,one is very good the other is not.I took it to them as they are the nearist deler to me, now I wished i had taken it elsewhere i did find a company called pfjones they are in manchester, but i though it two far.But it took three attempts & 300 miles in round trips & 10 hours in traveling & waiting to solve the problem.

this is just my personal opion, but i would not take it to them again.

My problems involved having a new overheat sensor & a ECU module total cost =£672.00

A new heater from PF jones was only £789.00

I hope you get it sorted, what are the symptoms i might be able 
to give you an idea of whats wrong. i spent so much time, looking at the computer screen they had plugged in,to the heater there are not many things to go wrong.

He's hoping you have a better experience,and more luck than me 


Karl


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that feedback, a bit worrying!

In January we were in Scotland, -8. When we switched the heater on the van filled with diesel fumes so we had to switch it off and rely on our little oil radiator. Needless to say we slept fully clothed and were still very cold. When we got home I saw that there was a fracture in the exhaust allowing fumes to collect under the van, hence the problem. I have fixed that by fitting a new piece of flexible pipe.

Our next trip, to Wales, and on switching the heater on the fan starts up but cuts out within a couple of seconds and then nothing. I have a suspicion, although not founded on anything but my own intuition, that there is some sort of electrical fault on the 12v system (the step stopped working just before we left for Scotland) and having checked every fuse I can find I don't seem to have current at the step switch. Also the engine battery meter on the zig unit isn't working as it used to, see first post. May be unrelated but all this is beyond me now and we are desperate to get away again.

Any thoughts?

Peter


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just back from CPC in Telford. The Eberspacher needed a new ECU, £360! While they were doing that they looked at the step motor for me - I removed it from the van yesterday, my time is cheaper than theirs!

Apparently there is a bit of gubbins in the motor which cuts the motor out if it detects overload. It's there because the motor is actually for electric windows. This was were the fault was so they soldered across its joints bypassing it - not considered necessary for the step.

I found the technicians at CPC very helpful and they appear to know their job. Would happily recommend them.


Peter


----------

